# Ringed Gidgee Drop Point



## NYWoodturner

I think I have found a new all time favorite wood. This is Ringed Gidgee I got from @Kevin 
OAL 9.25" Blade is 4.5" Steel is CTS-XHP. 
This is the original blade I ground for the Jumpmaster knife. It is a high carbon steel so I thought it would be a perfect candidate for parkerization. Turns out the high chromium content did not allow it to parkerized. I guess it holds up well to its high corrosion resistance claim  
I wil make a holster for it soon.
C&C always welcome!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Scott that is my favorite by you thus far, but not because of the gidgee although it sure doesn't hurt; the shape of both the blade and handle are one of the best I have seen made lately - really loving the handle it looks like it would feel super natural in the hand. I also like the addition of a serrated portion but not the entire length. Super job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

Off. The. Charts.

Scott, that is just awesome! Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Dude....

 to you on that one....

A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Beautiful knife and that wood is great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

I'll tell you like I told tom. Keep practicing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim Beam

That is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Scot that is tru oil I am guessing? If so, you're much better at applying it than me. I keep coming back to look at this - can't wait to see the sheath. My suggestion (FWIW) is to not make a sheath where the handle is almost totally buried in it but that's just my preference. I know you prefer short-handled knives so that might be hard. That's the only critique I can give and you haven't even made it yet lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Gorgeous knife Scott ! The rigned gidgee is very elegant looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

Really looks amazing, handle looks very nicely shaped and you can see that you really mastered it. Koa looks better then ringed gidgee.... But that's just my opinion. Gidgee doesn't have the depth of koa.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

That handle is incredibly awesome! Rich, gorgeous, decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78

Wow Scott. That looks amazing! Everything about that knife looks top notch to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Scott the knife is outstanding. The grind and lines are really clean, the handle design and RG pop and I like the choil design that leads into the plunge. I assume you did stock removal because the steel is air hardened. How did you heat treat the knife?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Damn...keep at it, eventually you'll get it! 
Ok, total BS...you nailed it superbly on this. This is one of those few knives where you look at it and the scales save it, or the shape, or the pins...no, you nailed it all. Look forward to seeing a special sheath for this one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Fantastic knife! Who made it? I don't see a makers mark......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

totaly awesome pigsticker scott beautiful wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

@Foot Patrol - Scott. I heated to 1900 and soaked, then let the kiln cool down on its own with the door propped open about 1/4".
No refrigeration cycle - I'm not set up to do that. Here is the manufactures heat treat data. 
http://cartech.ides.com/datasheet.aspx?&I=101&E=343


----------



## NYWoodturner

barry richardson said:


> Fantastic knife! Who made it? I don't see a makers mark......


Its in the works! Hopefully in a week or so I will have it lol

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Fantastic work all across the board!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

It has been said XHP is like a stainless D2. Though it can be a bit of a problem, The only problem with it is, Carpenter doesn't make it wide available. Tru Grit in California is one of the few that has a good variety of sizes and they are pricey. I to love ringed gidgee and you have done a great job on the knife. Have you sold your lathe yet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Great job, Scott! A spectacular knife all the way around!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> It has been said XHP is like a stainless D2. Though it can be a bit of a problem, The only problem with it is, Carpenter doesn't make it wide available. Tru Grit in California is one of the few that has a good variety of sizes and they are pricey. I to love ringed gidgee and you have done a great job on the knife. Have you sold your lathe yet!


I find the ways on the bed very useful to clamp steel to when I cut it to blade length. The 3 wheel Beal Buffing system is also very handy. So in a way the lathe is a knife making tool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> I find the ways on the bed very useful to clamp steel to when I cut it to blade length. The 3 wheel Beal Buffing system is also very handy. So in a way the lathe is a knife making tool.


I didn't figure you were using it for wood working any more.


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Have you sold your lathe yet!



No not at all - he spent several thousand dollars on one he didn't need!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodman

This knife is top shelf all the way. Your love of knifemaking shows in the design and impeccable workmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

That's a beauty!


----------

